# UK Corrado G60 - E-Level Slow Build - Too many pics...



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thought I may as well start a thread on my air ride install. It's a slow burner because I rarely get any free time with work :thumbdown: But at least it should hopefully turn out ok, Hope so anyway! Sick of coilovers! :thumbup:

Also posted on the Vw Corrado G60 Forum

Check the links in my sig to see the Corrado in question. 

Have spent a lot of time struggling to come up with a way to mount everything so that I can still have decent space and still use the spare wheel, I never actually run the pare in the car but I tend to throw it in there for MOT.

Anyway, here's all the toys :thumbup: Ill apologise in advance for all the pics, I always tend to take plenty incase others see something they wanna ask about etc...



























































































Can see the digital gauge I also bought here, bagriders sent me the wrong one, it was supposed to be black but it's alloy/silver. :thumbdown:



























That's all the kit, but I also picked up a VDO pressure gauge too. :thumbup:









Onto the build! I was having real problems with the skinny 5gallon tank, tried various ways but just wasn't happy with it.:thumbdown:









So I picked up a chubby 5gallon to replace it :thumbup: Can see an early template here too. Shame that bagriders sent me the totally wrong tank, it doesn't even have a damn drain port and they have done NOTHING to sort this out. :thumbdown:










Always start with cardboard:laugh:









Then cut out some wood.


















And cut out some more!









Test fitting...again, and again and again...



























And that's all I've managed so far...I'll try and update when I can.

Neil.


----------



## oldskoolg60 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice work there mate, be nice to see it sat on its ass!


----------



## nino145173 (Feb 28, 2006)

that looks good, do you deal in paper towels?


----------



## mannyg60 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats nice , whats the plans for the colour of the wood?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Manny! Didn't know you were on here mate :laugh: Black for the exterior and red inside I think, hoping to finally get the red leather done at some stage.

Managed a little bit more tonight, nothing major though and no pics.


----------



## mannyg60 (Nov 4, 2006)

Bro, Im everywhere!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

You are indeed mate!:laugh:

Little more progress managed...Compressor box made. Still unsure on how to mount the VU4 and the Management. :sly:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Made a little more progress again, man I need to get some good time spent on it! :-(

Anyway...I got a better seal on the compressor area, made a lip that runs around the edge so a back panel will close up against it.









Then I tried mounting the ECU inline with the manifold, but I didn't have clearance at the back, the rear bench was too close to the plus/wiring.


















So I started that bit again and sat the ECU lower down, still need to finish this off. The wiring also runs behind it's own connector through a little plug I made.


















And it clears at the back!









And I suppose it looks ok from the front...


















PS: I know it all looks a little wobbly/uneven in places, some of it is because the front panel isn't fixed yet (It straightens things up) and some I need to run over with the file to tidy edges up etc.

Neil.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

PS: I don't suppose anyone can throw me some of the following? I checked them out on Bagriders but their shopping cart charges uber shipping to the UK for some reason...Big shout out to them BTW, although I had a few issues, they were more than helpful:thumbup:

Need 4x Legris plug in* 3/8* elbows:
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/LEGRIS-PLUG-IN-ELBOW.html

1x *1/8* bulkhead union:
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NUMATICS-BULKHEAD-UNION.html

4x *3/8* of the above. Can anyone help?:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Again, just a little progress, but it feels like I'm getting there now with starting on the wiring etc. 

Picked up these two digi gauges, voltage for the management. And a temp gauge that has a little sensor wire which I'm gonna sit in the compressor compartment. 









Made two lids, the flat one and an angled one, both removable. 









Front pic... 









Need to see if I can sit the sensors upwards yet... 


















And front shots with the digi gauges, still need to fit my tank pressure gauge yet. Above the tank.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think this trunk layout is gunna be pretty cool once finished. Are you going to plexiglass the windows for the vu4 and compressor?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks mate :thumbup: glad someone thinks so because I've never done air ride before. Yeah I'm going to use plexi/perspex for the VU4 and compressor. Going to pop some lighting in there too I think, reminds me I've got a little fan that I may use as well. 

Main thing for me was using the space well, I see plenty of later Vw installs on here and there seems to be a hell of a lot more room than in the ol' Corrado! I wanted to have everything easily accessible by folding the rear bench down too. :thumbup: 

Have got more to come such as dynamat for inside the compressor compartment etc.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

The lighting in the plexiglass was gunna be my next suggestion :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

This may be just me but wouldnt it be better if your temp an voltage gauges would be better served where you could monitor them?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I figured i'd just fit them for diagnostic etc where i'd have my head stuck in the boot/trunk anyway, but I do have a digi volt gauge in the dash too :thumbup: But it's an idea as far as the temp gauge :thumbup: Still in the midst of fully deciding things as yet so things may change.


----------



## deanjames (Feb 15, 2009)

looking good so far. If you want a hand in knowing where i laid my lines just let me know. 

Also the fronts i bought some hose for the airlines to sit in to avoid rubbing on the cooper brake hose.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

That would be good mate (Replied to your thread):thumbup: What size hose did you use to pop over the lines? 1/2"?


----------



## deanjames (Feb 15, 2009)

i cut a bit of hose off and just went b and q and used some clear stuff


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Good stuff:thumbup: 

Picked up some of these... 









Fit them into the inner of the compressor box... 









Et voila...I dunno whether or not to add some more? Another in each corner maybe?


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks awesome so far. Looks like you've been planning this for a while!! Can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks mate. Just done lots of reading and then got an idea in mind, doing as I go really though... 

Got a cool little idea for a handle on the compressor compartment, may not work yet but I'll give it a try. 

Just another small update, been really busy and my Dad also got threatened/assaulted so I had to 'sort that out' 

Picked up a pair of neons...Never thought I'd be buying these lol. 









Picked up two wiring blocks for power and earth. Also got some reusable tie wraps and mounting blocks for them. 









Put them in place, although I still need to sort more wiring it's sort of coming together. 









Here you can see where I fitted the two fuses as well, top right above the ecu. 









The run of the wiring so far.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Picked up some wire etc for my digi tank pressure gauge and the digi volt and pressure gauges. Also some earth cable.










And fitted my digi tank pressure gauge. It's not working though for some reason!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorted my handle idea for the compressor compartment...It's a red LED door pin lol, I'm going to connect it/power it from the compressor side of the relay for diagnostics use. It shows really weak in the pics, but it lights up a rich red!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I started building the floor for in front of the boxing today, no pics of that though as I just got carried away test fitting things...


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Started the false floor and a drivers (Passenger USA!) side panel.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's some fancy wood work :thumbsup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks man:thumbup: I've surprised myself a bit as I was never good at woodwork in school:laugh:


----------



## Blue MK2 (Jul 21, 2004)

Good work. A friend of mine has an airlift setup on his corrado. It was displayed at early edition.

Damn these sit soo nice when dropped :heart:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Picked up a couple of black piano hinges so started making a door in the side panel, needs finishing yet.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Other door done, this ones larger as there's more space behind it and I may pop my amp on there...

It all looks a bit wonky yet until I get it all tweaked/glued/screwed. Along the top above the round gauge needs trimming for example so my parcel shelf will sit back on.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Can we hit page two?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Maybe now? I should go easy on the pics...


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Third time lucky?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Small bit of progress again.

Picked up some push catch latches for the two doors, really good quality little things they are! Supposed to be for caravan cupboard doors lol.

Also some switches that have a little red led (Ignore the single rocker switch, I decided against it). Idea is to have them light up when the boot is opened so you can easily find/press them. And you can see some black screw caps/covers.

One powers the two red neons, and the other powers the original boot light. But I found another boot light so fitted them both, one in each side panel...Still to wire up the second one as yet...

I'm gonna try wrapping the neons in red Lamin-X to try and take away the slight pink, they do look more red in real life though.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I must have had a brain fart when i fitted the light switches, forgot that my parcel shelf was going back in the car and they wouldn't have been easy to get to so I've relocated them today. Need to rewire them properly yet, but test fitted them with the parcel shelf in.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Can anyone help? I'm getting desperate for the following fittings:

Four - Bulkhead Union - 3/8"
One - Bulkhead Union - 1/8"
One - 1/4" Male NPT air line coupler
Three -PTC Legris Elbow for 3/8" PTC Manifold

One - SMC DOT 90deg swivel elbow - 3/8 tube x 1/4" Male NPT
One - SMC DOT Straight - 3/8 tube x 1/4" Male NPT
One - SMC DOT Straight - 3/8 tube x 1/4" FEMALE NPT

I've tried the usual places but days are passing by and I'm not getting anywhere fast ...Anyone have anything knocking about?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I can get you all of those fittings locally at the Parker Supply Store, but it'll be at least a week until i can send them to you...and i'm in the U.S.

Perhaps ordering them is your best bet.:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the offer man, appreciate that:thumbup: I'll see how I get on and if I struggle I'll maybe give you a shout?:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just PM me if you can't find anything that will fit your needs.:thumbup:


----------



## deanjames (Feb 15, 2009)

hows the install going dude?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi mate, very slowly unfortunately  I'm really struggling for tme with work etc, but today I did manage to run the power wire from the battery, all tied up in place and ready. Also the ignition live, compressor live, and the headlight wire.

I also figured out where I'm going to run the earth. So I gave the boot a tidy up as I think the next time it all goes in will hopefully be the last last/final fit before I run the sensor wires and actually throw the suspension on, fingers crossed. Just awaiting some bulkhead fittings and a replacement tank pressure gauge as the one I got is faulty.

Obviously I need to get all the boxing covered up too! Just wish I had more time man. 
reynolds9000, thanks for the offer mate, I'll see how I get on with ORT then maybe give you a shout.


----------



## deanjames (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking good. 

Need any help laying lines or anything let me know. I sanded back the pain near the rear lights and earthed mine one there away from everything.

Looking nice and tidy though.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cheers mate, do you have leader lines coming from your struts? With my kit it looks like I run the hard/plastic line straight to the suspension via some fittings rather than having leader lines...Just wondering how flexible the plastic air line is going to be for suspension movement etc. 

Covered the two neons in Red Lamin-X today, hopefully they will light up much more red and be a bit more subtle at the same time. Can't wait to get it all covered/back in the car.



















Also decided I'm going to run a ciggy lighter socket in the passenger side panel above the boot light. Picked up this mini rechargeable led torch. It's mint! Lights up a dull red when charging and is bloody bright as well!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Wanted to get a lot of the boxing etc covered today but only managed the front panel before nearly taking my finger off! Oh well...


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

really awesome your trunk built..... very good work and nice details..


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks man! :thumbup: Good to get a bit of feedback because It's my first time doing air ride.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Have done some more covering...And also fitted a ciggy lighter socket for the LED torch, it glows red when charging. Also a pic of the second boot light on the other side. 

Still need to tidy up the hinges on the doors and I'm waiting for some smart/different little push knobs for them to finish them off.

It's slowly but surely getting there It's no show car build or anything, but as long as it's easy to maintain everything and looks boring/subtle lol. No hardlines for example which I really like the look of but it'll do me. :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Also I'm unsure on whether or not to leave the tank 'as is' or maybe paint it red? Carbon wrap? Polished? Can't decide...


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

That's such a good idea with what you guys did the lights. :thumbup: for creativity!!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks:thumbup: The boot/trunk lights or the neons?

I rewired all the lighting today to make it more oem/permanent, going to try and make a lot more progress tomorrow, I'm itching to get it done, just don't want to rush it:thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

its cool to see so many Details around... 
cant stop to say it again.

greetings from Germany


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I do like the detail

Picked up some gold plated battery terminals so I know the power supply will all be clean. And my Vw door push knobs turned up too! They are basically screw head caps/covers measuring 25mm across.










Fitted! Love em. Excuse all the dust/bits of wood on the paintwork!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you heard any word from the folks at Podi today?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Had an email asking if I was still having trouble thanks Will. Basically let Greg know that I also tried powering it without the sender which gives the same result, nothing at all.


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

Some detailed work going on here, awesome. You should paint all the screw heads black. :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks mate:thumbup:Have got some black screw caps for the screws (Bottom left of pic) :thumbup:

Still awaiting hearing back on some fittings to finish it all off!  But I went crazy and bought some new wheels today after a supposed wheel specialist ruined my beautiful Borbet A's that I've had from new.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Just back from my unit (It's midnight here!) after having stripped all the boxing down to glue and screw it all up, ready to hit it with the acoustic cloth :thumbup:

Still awaiting those fittings Will @ Bagriders!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well not much done due to having the bad news that my Auntie passed away yesterday :-( Always feel kinda numb when someone passes away, hate how you just have to somehow carry on...My head wasn't really on it today but I dynamatted the compressor box section and carpeted a little bit.

Not sure if the dynamatt is a good idea or not noise wise, obviously planning to put acoustic cloth over the top too. First time using the dynamatt, it's weird stuff, got the hang of it I think.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Any thoughts on the dynamatt in the compressor area before I apply acoustic cloth? I wondered if it may actually enhance the sound of the compressor?:sly: Like I say, never used the stuff before.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i believe i read that dynamat is only a vibration reducer and not a noise reducer. 


someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Twilliams83 said:


> i believe i read that dynamat is only a vibration reducer and not a noise reducer.
> 
> 
> someone correct me if im wrong.


 yep, applying dynamat on wood doesnt make much sense imo


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Ahh well, I actually thought it was for noise enhancement for car audio, was thinking any compressor noise would be forced to the boot/trunk away from the passenger area. Oh well...lol. 

Haven't managed to touch anything else really. So a pic or two on the Borbet A's that a wheel refurb company have ruined (My fave wheel of all time!) and on the new wheels (For now anyway) Borbet B.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

OK so my PODI gauge wasn't working, not lighting up at all when powered but I split it open just now and had a look. Couldn't really see anything obvious so I just resoldered the wiring pictured. 










It now lights up! But does this actually say FAIL!?  Have I knackered the gauge!?  I tried to be really careful because my soldering iron is a very high wattage one, but it looks like I may have melted/killed a resistor or something?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Boxing near finished, sorry about the poor phone pics.


----------



## liquide (May 20, 2006)

Love the progress mate 
I'm only down the road from you too, would love to see this and take some pics once it's done :thumbup:

Love those 'B's btw, which company wrecked the others? Bad news bud


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


>


Are you still waiting for Podi to send out a new gauge? 

BTW, your fittings will be shipping out on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I'm still awaiting some fittings...  I've struggled for time etc of late anyway. 



liquide said:


> Love the progress mate
> I'm only down the road from you too, would love to see this and take some pics once it's done :thumbup:
> 
> Love those 'B's btw, which company wrecked the others? Bad news bud


 Cheers mate. It was TWS as Manchester. I just can't seem to find ANYBODY that is good at their job these days, no matter the industry they are in. Hence I very rarely have anybody else touch the car. Everywhere I take the wheels, people are pulling their faces about doing them, I'll probably just do them myself again so I know they are done right. Just time issues really.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I've been really busy with other things so haven't really done anything. 

All I did manage recently/today was to apply sealant to all the tank/compressor fittings, run a couple pieces of air line. And then I loosely connected the VDO pressure gauge, and hooked the box/tank up to the car via some jump leads. Ran the compressor and filled the tank up to 150psi. 

Have left it now to see what the pressure is tomorrow. Hopefully it's somewhere still near the 150. Couldn't hear any leaks but we will see.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I just got upto my unit to check the pressure. It's dropped to 105psi, im guessing that's not good :-/ 

I'm about to refill to 150psi and run some soapy water around the joints. 


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I found one leak. It's the join between two fittings just before the water trap. 

Here's what all the leak free joints look like... 









And in comparison, the leaky joint...Red is the leak point. Blue is ok. 









So I've re applied some fresh sealant after cleaning off the old, and refitted. I filled back up to 150psi and I've left it again to see what the pressure is tomorrow. I'm not really too happy with the way I've mounted the water trap to the tank. Reducer from trap > 90deg > reducer into tank, it's all a bit tight so I may pick up two more of the numatics 90deg swivel elbows and run some air line between them.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

OK guys, after 25 hours, the pressure has dropped from 150psi to 130psi. 

Is this kind of drop normal? Bad? Or should I be aiming for totally leak free before I get it all in the car? I'd like to think so? 

I only managed a quick look today and couldn't actually tell where any pressure was being lost


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hoping somebody can help out a UK guy here :thumbup: Needing these exact fittings pretty desperately! :thumbup: 

I need the following: 
3X Numatics 90deg swivel elbows - *3/8 NPT Male X 3/8 PTC*. 
1X Numatics Straight - *3/8 NPT X 3/8 PTC*. 

EDIT: Never mind, sorted via https://www.newmaticsinc.com/ !:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

After a torrid time with my ex not letting me see the kids etc, I'm back on it.

Near enough completed all the wiring, just the sensor wiring to run to each corner, and then connect everything up.

Managed some better fittings for the water trap, and also new ones (below red box, not pictured) for the compressor. Did a test again roughly over 20/24 hours and only dropped 5psi. But i'd had the little black pipes in and out a good few times so some fresh pipe once fitted may sort that as it's the only place I found a very slight leak.

Also fitted the rear shocks and ran the rear air lines. I ran them through the boot/trunk floor via the abs wiring grommets, and along the rear beam at each side. Jesus christ it sits low! It's sat on the tyres so I guess it's as low as it can be!


----------



## baldone (Apr 15, 2009)

nice:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks:thumbup:

Been a bit lazy with pics lately, so...

*Fittings added to struts.*









*Greased up the anodized parts, and the body. This method has kept my old konigsports mint. May get pics later.*









New top mounts added all around.









*E-Level sensor wires, cut and tinned up with solder. Cutting them means you can route them through grommets/holes easily as the plug tends to be too big. It also allows you to shorten the wire if you want to do that.*









*Finsihed up with heat shrink, and then I taped them up nice and tight with no creases (Because I'm down like that). This soldered/taped joint will be inside the car.*









*Struts fitted. Air lines and e-level sensor wires have been run through. I'll try and get pics of the routing later.*


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Two abs wire grommets under rear seat, air lines and sensor wires run through.
*


















*Where the rear air lines and sensor wires run.
*









*The rear strut side of things.
*









*Fitted the build/boxing into the boot and started wiring things up!
*


----------



## baldone (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

nice build, i like your pics


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Test run video!

Clicky here!:thumbup: or watch below.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Guys I've got a little issue. I left the car aired up yesterday, but when I got here today the rear was on the floor, dropped. 

I aired up again to try it and its slowly gone down again!? 

Can anyone advise? 


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Another update, feel like I'm getting somewhere properly now!

Firstly, my digi pressure gauge now works when I hooked it up to the sender. Looks good as well!:thumbup:I think I'll paint the bezel black though, not sure yet.

I also tightened down the rear shocks properly, refitted all the rear 1/4 panels, rear speaker shelves, door sill trims, under dash pieces and hooked up the ignition live properly from the ecu to the fuse box.

And...Well, I found two good candidates for most...maybe all of the leak on the two rear struts.

Two lines on the right are feeding the front struts, the two on the left, feeding the rear. I've just recut them and refitted but couldn't test as my bloody battery went flat!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

The leaks are fixed! Just a very slight one on one of the front strut feeds which I'll sort out next time I'm up there.

I've started making a mount for the touchpad controller. Here's my old set up that I made a good while ago now...














































So I picked up a spare center console, and I just trimmed a liitle plastic around the cig lighter mount and made up a piece to go in there covering the ashtray/cig lighter area.

I'm gonna end up needing yet another VDO gauge lol. But I have a 'bit of a thing for them' anyway and I've got some new options to go in the car (when I dig them out) (VDO EGT and VDO Intake temp) Not sure what config I'll go for just yet.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Bit more done, Think I'm decided on this layout. Excuse the wobblyness, My compressor decided to stop working so I had no hole saw/drill. So I had to use a screwdriver to bore through the wood, and then a file!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Little bit more...I tied the e-level sensors out of the way so I can get an MOT test, then I'll fit them later. Double checked all bolts etc and also carried on with the center console a bit.

Made a little bracket on the panel and cut out a notch at the top so I can pop it out easily.










Then covered. Only roughly cut in this pic!









Also picked up/fitted some new spigot rings. And then I actually drove it outside! to have a tidy up. Bloody stupidly low! I'm just happy it goes high enough really! The rear is sat on the tyres. And the front is sat on the track rods! (Goes lower again with the sebrings on) Crazy!


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice work, loving the Corrado, but seeing your RHD G60 is making me miss the UK, hopefully my RHD mk1 will be out of customs soon!!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Ha, and here's me who would love to get OUT of the UK. Crap hole man.

Pretty pissed off man. Used some low tack masking tape around all of my vdo gauge faces to protect them from chipping while refitting the air ride controller, only to have it pull the frigging black paint off when removed. I've bought all these brand new and tried my best to keep em mint :-( Anyway...

I've also misplaced a new EGT gauge, just can not find it anywhere! So to fill a gap I fitted an outside temp gauge (Top left) that I had tucked away but I don't like it as it uses a different bloody bulb type and doesn't match!

The e-level touchpad brightness with ignition on and also headlights on can be adjusted by the way. 

Not sure I actually like this now I've done it :-/


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

It's been a while because I had a knackered rear caliper carrier so decided to upgrade to Mk4 rear brakes!

:doh: :roll: :lol: 

I've just (Nearly finished) fitting the Mk4 golf calipers on the rear.
I went for:
New Handbrake cables.
New Corrado Carriers.
New Mk4 Golf calipers.
New brake pads.
New greenstuff front pads for the hell of it.
Banjo bolts.
Conversion stainless braided hoses with clear covers from on here.
And some Halfords red brake caliper paint lol. Thought I'd try something different to the hammerite I've always used before.

I've done a massive/comprehensive guide on *Volksdevil here too*. :thumbup:

New Carriers, Calipers, Handbrake cables.









Halfords brake caliper paint, cleaner/degreaser etc.









New carrier bolts, banjo bolts etc.









Conversion hoses, from on here, very nice.









Masked up all the bits where the pads will sit on the carriers (Then copper greased the masked areas), masked bits on actual calipers. Then painted and all fitted up.

















The finish on the carriers was a bit rough cast unfortunately, hence a crap finish, but they will do.

















And a pic fitted up from the guide I've done.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks fantastic Riley! Nice work on this car. This is by far my favorite older VW. Glad to see it's getting some proper love. :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, appreciate it :thumbup:

Not much managed today, just went around torquing up bolts etc and fitted spome new greenstuff pads. Should be nearly ready to complete the air ride stuff pretty soon!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Finally got the boot build back together and near enough finished after having to dismantle it all to sort other issues.

Crap pics for now...Neons, custom led boot lights, cig lighter torch all lit up, powered up and working. All lighting goes off when the boot lid closes. 

Digi volt gauge and compressor compartment temp gauge both working good. Tank pressure gauge working good.

Just need to fit some perspex in the two compartments, fit my black screw head covers, and fit my Vw badge door handles on the side compartments.




























Whoops, forgot my silly crap video!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Really can't wait to get it back on the road, just awaiting a door handle repair piece, then give the brakes a quick check over and off for MOT hopefully!

Pulled it out again today after popping on the brand spanker center caps, forgot to put the 'Borbet' stickers on them though! I can't wait to get some proper pics of it all cleaned up again, rather than dark iphone pics but I just can't help meself lol.





































Boot build...


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I've driven it home/about a bit, although I've only just received the door handle repair piece for the MOT which I still need. Having issues getting into my unit for my tools though as the leccy steel shutter door has thrown a wobbler and won't let me in!


First thoughts from the little driving I've done...
The rebound of the suspension feels just like the konigsports did when they were new, the damping feels slightly on the softer side than the konigsports were. Basically when I saw somebody once type "Riding on air is like riding on pillows from God" Well, I'd agree with that! Very nice!


So anyway, I'm still awaiting an MOT yet before I can get a proper drive and proper pics etc. In the mean time, my kids have either become very strong...Or I'm three wheelin lol. Crazy, it can lift either rear wheel off the ground!


----------



## Blue MK2 (Jul 21, 2004)

Lovely looking corrado. Excellent work! :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks mate!


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks mate. 


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Few pics from today via instagram. Next job is to get the e-level height sensors fitted, can't wait to have presets so I can properly adjust heights while on the move!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Perfectly done corrado my friend, well done:beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks man!:thumbup: I have a full build thread over the last 8 years at: http://www.volksdevil.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=149 for anyone interested.:thumbup:

I managed a couple shots of the boot build from inside today. Still to tidy gauge wiring (Red box in pic) and also power etc.

Nice easy access to everything though by either folding both seats or just one at each side.


----------



## oldskoolg60 (Jun 22, 2008)

looking good there mate


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

very cool build!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cheers lads, still to fit the level sensors yet! Just can't seem to find the time!

Well anyway, I thought I'd go for some 'Vw' center cap stickers rather than the 'Borbet' stickers. Look really good in person.


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

pm sent

once again,thanks for the quick response and the info :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

No worries man, happy to help :thumbup: 

Pics from the works website, and in the snow!


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

if you don't mind me asking how you mounted your elevel sensors at each bag ? thanks


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi mate, not mounted the sensors yet and probably won't as I think I may be selling it soon. 


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

oh no ? not happy with air ? thanks for the response And very nice work too


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks.:thumbup: 

I'm happy with air but I've done the Vw thing since 96 and I've just got bored of it all really. Lost my mojo for messing about with cars all together. 

Had a quick look at mounting the rear sensors today for example, and I just got p|ssed off and felt like I was causing myself stress and hassle. I can't see how I can mount them, anywhere I tried (With double sided tape) the 9x16 rims were going to catch it when either aired up/down. 

Gave up in the end and decided I'll just leave them off. 

Neil.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow...I can't believe I started this 3 years ago! And it's still not entirely finished! 

Quick run down...
The car has been off the road for those 3 years, basically covered less than 100 miles with the air ride. Not too long ago I treated myself to the I-Level.










Plugged it in to try it before mounting it all up and it worked well. 

So thought I best get on with finally mounting the height sensors...During trying to fit the rear sensors, obviously it required raising/lowering the car to work out travel for the sensors. One night out of the blue when I arrived to carry on, my touchpad wouldn't light up...Nothing. No buttons worked, no flashing, no nothing. Completely dead and for no apparent reason 

Absolutely gutted I shut the door on my unit and left the car sat there for another 6 months or so. I decided to email Accuair directly after having got a bit of my mojo back. And basically I had to buy a new touchpad and USB cable to try those.

I plugged the new touchpad into my original cable and voila, it was all up and running again. Just for good measure I've now swapped in the new USB cable too. Like I say all working again but pretty p|ssed off that my touchpad died after hardly any use.

Here's the dead touchpad... :thumbdown: Not sure what to do with it...



















And here's the new one all nicely lit up. :thumbup:










opcorn:

So anyway...I made up some brackets. These will attach to the lower rear strut mounting point.

After having made them I found that they had some 'wobble' side to side which meant that the sensors were also moving up/down very slightly...No good for accuracy.

So I've put a fold in them as can be seen in the pic (Only one done in pic). Not ideal, but with limited tools/no welding skills it's the best I can manage in all honesty... 

Will get more pics sorted so you can see exactly what I mean, but basically the ball stud you see will have a threaded bar which will attach to the sensor (Mounted on inner arch). When suspension is up, the sensor is at the bottom of its travel. And of course, when the suspension is down, the sensor is at the top of its travel.










Onto the sensor mounting. Absolute nightmare trying to work out where to mount them, after lots of messing I eventually came up with this. I've literally only just got these (Rears only) mounted tonight. Excuse the surface rust, like I say the car has sat here on axle stands for like 3 years 

I drilled two holes in the inner wing (Fender?) and inserted Rivnuts then bolted the sensors up. I then decided that my sensor cable needed to run through the inner wing too. It previously ran through the ABS sensor wire holes under the rear bench and along the rear beam. So another small hole drilled and a perfectly sized grommet inserted. I did have to split/resolder the looms but it was worth it.




























So that's the two rear height sensors mounted. I got everything tightened up, ran some up/down tests without wheels then I finally got my wheels back on the rear and the car sat down on the floor after 3 years.

I instantly went to try the I-Level, no go :facepalm: The wifi just would not connect! after trying for some time I decided to have a tidy up. Tried it again later and all of a sudden it worked. I tested the manual calibration with less than 4 sensors and all went well. I can finally! use a little more of the Accuair features! The ride height on start works, as do the 3 preset heights. During playing about with it, the firmware updated too.

And that's where I'm up to. Now to mount the front sensors!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Today it moved for the first time in 3 years  I wouldn't normally take pics when it's so filthy, it's absolutely thick with dust  but what the hell...


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*I really need help with mounting the front sensors 

Wherever I position things I can't seem to get any travel less than 3.5" 

Please can anybody with mk2/mk3/corrado front sensors help!*


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Si I finally got the front sensors mounted and my very dirty Vw Corrado G60 was driven outside for only the second time in 3 years...


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Some pics...Again, absolutely filthy.

Firstly, the brackets I made up for the wishbones (Control arms)


----------

